# Hop storage



## Judanero (26/2/15)

I apologise in advance if this has already been covered, as far as flushing hops goes I know people use N2 or CO2 but is it possible to use Ar?

I have a vacuum sealer so that is how I store most of my hops but I also have half a dozen or so glass swing top preserving jars that live in the freezer with either pellets or hops in them.

I have an Argon cylinder in the garage so it would be ideal if that could be used, my google-fu skills have so far turned up nada.


----------



## takai (26/2/15)

It can be used, but Argon is quite susceptible to molecular diffusion, meaning that any eddy currents when purging headspace can be problematic. 

Being a noble gas it won't have any adverse reactions with the hops, but it also costs a lot more than CO2 or N2.

Currently my G-size Argon cylinder in the garage is costing me ~250 per year, PLUS gas costs!


----------



## Judanero (26/2/15)

I own the bottle outright but I see your point, I may just be better off purchasing a small CO2 cylinder that can live in the equipment cupboard... With the relatively small amounts used (I'm surmising) it would probably go a long way.

Is there anywhere to purchase N2 bottles or is renting from boc the only option?


----------



## Camo6 (26/2/15)

takai said:


> Currently my G-size Argon cylinder in the garage is costing me ~250 per year, PLUS gas costs!


Ha! My D size rental costs a little bit less but probably only gets used once in a blue moon. Hmmm. Maybe I should build a 316 SS brew frame to justify rental costs? I'll tell swmbo its costing us money NOT to build it.

Judanero, where did you buy yours outright? I saw small ones on ebay that would suit my needs and don't want to go the disposable bottle route.


----------



## Judanero (26/2/15)

Mine was an ebay purchase, while not the same seller it looks identical to this:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Argon-New-Refillable-Cylinder-no-rent-/261784017943?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf38b1c17


----------



## Camo6 (27/2/15)

Cheers Judanero, they're the ones I'm thinking of. No problems getting them refilled?

Sorry for OT.


----------



## n87 (27/2/15)

I got my welding gas bottle from gasweld.
i think a D cylinder was about 350 outright.

https://www.gasweld.com.au/catalogue/docs/speedgas.pdf


----------



## takai (27/2/15)

Refilling argon can be a PITA. I havent found many places that do refills, as they all want you to rent the sodding things.


----------



## Scottsrx (27/2/15)

If you don't have a Gasweld nearby then Power10 also sell bottles outright and they're a similiar price to Gasweld. Costs about $155 to refill an E size bottle but you can only get them to refill it.

http://www.power10gases.com.au/pages/oxygen-and-argon-gas-cylinder-deliveries-and-locations


----------



## Judanero (27/2/15)

Camo6 said:


> Cheers Judanero, they're the ones I'm thinking of. No problems getting them refilled?
> 
> Sorry for OT.


I'm not sure mate I haven't had to have mine refilled yet, there's a couple refill points though-I think capital cities and about $70 a refill.


----------

